# Rupp's Beverages Twin Mountain



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 17, 2020)

I just cleaned this one up it has a little haze on the inside.1935 Rupp's beverages Twin Mountain Pure Artesian Spring Water Port Jervis, NY.  Contents 7 fl. Oz. The best part is the phone 458-11  or 458-M    I can't tell.what do you all think.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

